# Crane hunting Is big game hunting only with feathers



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

Two week ago the wife and I went scouting in our sand hill crane unit. We got a good lead and got permission to hunt for Sand Hill crane.
My boy and I hit it opening day. 2:30 am and I'm loading the suburban and heading to his house to roll down the highway.
One half hour before the season opened we are standing in neck high grass on the banks of the river with crane in front of us. Darker then But, with no moon we stumbled through the alfalfa field to where we thought we wanted to be.
I'm very glad we did our home work on this on, it turned out we HAD to fill the tags in one day and would not be able to get back, only a three week hunting season and "THE" moose hunt would take up the next few weeks.
The pre scouting, looking at the maps, google earth, and boots on the ground talking with the locals . All put us in a drainage in to the river ,with the wind to our backs and 80 crane in front of us, all waiting for the sun.
When it started IT STARTED. Two minutes after legal shooting time they started to lift off the river in groups of 3 and 4. They headed right over our heads. The first three where just to my side on the right. I took the 870 loaded with my coyote loads and goose loads. I had in two 3 1/2" 1 1/2 oz. of steel BBB and one 1 /5/8 oz. of Lead F for back up. The last two where not needed the crane folded and crashed 30 yards to my right.
My boy pulled up on the next pair and shot, a miss ( very strange for him ) he racked in another or at least tried ,JAMMED...
Now it was pandemonium, there was 80 or so crane in the air only yards over our heads.
He hollered, "DAD give me your gun" which I did with out an explanation. The 870 went off again , the crane hit the ground with an audial thud.
There! minutes in to the season and we are tagged out.
GOD I love it when a plan comes together...
First ever to us crane and back home for lunch.
Six hours driving round trip, half hour out and back and three minutes shooting PERFICT !


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I wish doves were that big...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats on a successful hunt DD



azpredatorhunter said:


> I wish doves were that big...


 No you don't Eric, think of the piles on your car.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Good deal glad it all came together for you and your son great job


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

awesome write up

i felt like i was there with you

congrats on full tags

did you keep anything from the birds as a trophy?

curious to know, how strong do their primary and secondary wing feathers feel?

compared to wild turkey or canadian goose feathers


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Congratulations on a sucssesful hunt.

Six hours driving

Half hour walking

Three minutes shooting

Hunting with son - Memories forever


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Great to see that all your efforts paid off so well. Hopefully you get to do it again next yea.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Good job.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

youngdon said:


> Congrats on a successful hunt DD
> 
> No you don't Eric, think of the piles on your car.


 your right Don, it wouldn't be easy to pile15 of them in the car...????


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. on the hunt and thanks for sharing.


----------

